# Paint Ball and Ace's Waiting Room



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The paint doe is Paint Ball (lol) and the traditional doe is Ace of Diamonds.  Ace kidded triplet does last year as a ff with the people we bought her from, and I'm hoping she'll do it again for us! She's bred to our paint buck Teflon. :leap: She was either due today or 4/7, so I'm guess 4/7 as she doesn't seem ready yet.  

Paint Ball is a first time yearling doe. She's bred to RNSH Mr. Rich *Ennobled*. 

Ace due: 4/7
PB due: 4/5 

:stars::stars::stars: Can't wait!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh good we.got.a thread going!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh no!! Now I am going to rip my hair out over this thread too!! But I love reading your kidding threads and watching your gorgeous girls progress! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I am SUPER excited about Ace's kids.  I think her and Teflon will cross really well! I'm just certain Paint Ball has 1-2 bucks in there as they are worthless this time of year since they will be 94%. I can't register them, and it's too late for market wethers... :sigh: Maybe somebody will want some cute little pets.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the name paint ball! Whoever came up with that gets a sticker!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is a good name for her.  We bought her from Leaning Tree Boers... actually both of these girls are Leaning Tree. Her dam is "Painted Lady". And Paint Ball has a bunch of full and half sisters with P names. Playgirl, Prize, Pastel, Paint By Numbers, Painted Lady II.  I'll need to come up with P names for her kids! 

Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are getting so big! Poor Ace is just huge and always sits like a dog so she can breathe better.  Her tailhead is so soft, and has risen a lot the last week or two. Her ligs are starting to soften some now, also. Painball is so fat it is hard to even make out her ligs.... We has Paintball on a diet for several months and I don't think she lost much if anything....:doh: She sure is an easy keeper.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is one big goat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ace looks great! And Paint Ball sure has grown!  I'll think pink for you! 
I'm gonna say Ace will have triplets and Paint Ball has twins


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Lacie.  

That's my guess too.  

Here are some new pictures. Paint Ball is starting to waddle.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You'll need to put a sign on Ace's tail that says "CAUTION. WIDE LOAD" lol! The poor things must be so tired with all that extra weight.
Happy kidding to you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol, yeah poor goat! She has to sit down while she's eating her grain in the morning/evening as she can't stand for long with all that weight. I see her sitting a lot. 

Can't wait to see what they've got in there! Hoping for paint does from both!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ace and Paint Ball are still doing very well, but they are definitely ready to not be prego anymore! They should be kidding next weekend! 

We are off to the first show of the season tomorrow through Sunday. We are taking 7 goats... which a lot compared to what we usually bring. Should be lots of fun!! I've been excited about this show forever and glad it's finally here!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We've been running around getting everything packed, but I think we are finally finished.  We'll be leaving our house at about 4:00 am.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're looking huge!!! poor things! so pretty though. good luck with the show! safe travels.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a few more days!!! Here are some new pictures of Ace. Her udder looks like it doubled in size over the weekend. 

Ace's mom Legacy's Ace won Grand Senior FB doe at the show over the weekend and she is 6 y/o.  She is a gorgeous doe. Our Ace really reminds me of her, although Legacy's head is almost black it is so dark.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The first pic of her sitting reminds me of a beached whale lol.
Don't give up ace, just a few days more!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ace looks really close to kidding... I didn't think she was due until Monday. We never had an exact date on her though... Maybe she's just playing an April Fools trick on us.  Her udder got huge, she looks to have dropped, ligs seem gone and she has some discharge.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck! She looks like she is getting close!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kids soon!! Can't wait to see what cuties you have this time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I am SO excited about her kids.  Paint Ball's will be fun too but I'm especially excited about Ace's kids. 

She's close but not super close. We'll keep on eye on her today just in case.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well.... Ace kidded!  She had 3 kids waiting for us at 8am. I had just checked on her and she didn't look that close!! 

2 traditional bucks and a traditional doe.   Oh well. They are all doing great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars::welcome:arty:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pics are here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/teflon-aces-triplets-boers-164906/#post1668785


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Today was Paint Ball's due date I think... either today or tomorrow. She's definitely not going to kid today but hopefully tomorrow.  Her udder did seem to fill some today and she's been up and down a lot.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

c'mon Paint Ball. hope you have a paint girl hiding in there!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks like she's as tight as a tick! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, she is huge! Hopefully she doesn't make you wait much longer


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> c'mon Paint Ball. hope you have a paint girl hiding in there!


Or two, lol.  I have two perfect doe names...

If she doesn't have color I think I'll sell all my paint goats and replace them with traditionals. Then maybe I'll get colorful kids. :slapfloor:Seems to work that way for one of my friends!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:ROFL: Lol, she's gonna have all traditional kids and you know it! :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lacie's jinxing it!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Whatever she has I really wanna see them, so hurry up paint ball!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, no, I know _for sure_ she will have two paint doelings, she told me so


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess time will tell.....:shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You just wait and see... her make a lair of me...  :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

lol!! 

Her udder filled tonight.  Yay!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Paint Ball is in labor.  Come on paint does!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Woohoo! Go Paint Ball! :stars: where are those paint girlies?! :hugs: Bring them to me :greengrin:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm hoping that right now you're cuddling some cute little paint does! If you are don't be a hog, show them to us too lol!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting! happy kidding!!! can't wait to see pictures of those little paint doelings!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well we got the twins and the paint part right.... but both bucks!! That makes 5 bucks and 1 doe this year... 

I'll get some pictures soon! They are 8 and 9lbs and Paint Ball had a hard delivery because of that.  She's doing good though and these bucks are hilarious. SO loud and energetic! 

Somebody please help me name them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:angry: Paint Ball! See what you did?! Made me a lair again :wallbang: 
Those are good size kids!
Teflon is the sire, right?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no! time to scold those sires you used. that's not legit at all!!!! maybe try ACV for the next round and see if it helps at all?

no names until we get pictures! lol


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on happy, healthy babies!! That's too bad about just one doeling! Cant wait for pics of the paint bucks from Paint Ball! Aces babies are such cuties!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL... we've had WAY too many bucks this go around! And these guys are total bummers as Paint Ball is % so they can't be registered! And it's too late for market wethers for the fairs... :GAAH::GAAH:

We tried ACV last year and that didn't seem to make much of a difference. We did get more does than we are getting now though. This is crazy! ONE doeling from 3 does! I guess Babe did have 1 doe, but that doesn't really count since she didn't make it. 

These are Mr. Rich kids. So we've had 3 different sires this year. Babe/G-Force Ace/Teflon and Paint Ball/Rich. 

Thanks Marcey! I'll post pictures in a little bit.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is their thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/paint-ball-mr-rich-kids-165089/#post1672356


----------

